# what is the Grizzly (or other brand) equivalent for an Enco 92010 12 x 24 lathe?



## ARC-170 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a need for an owner's manual and/or parts list for an Enco 92010 12x24 lathe and want to know what the equivalent lathe is in a Grizzly to see how much parts cost or if they are even available. Useenco.com doesn't seem to be working and MSC Direct wasn't easily searchable.

Can anyone direct me to the right place? Thanks!


----------



## bstangeby (Dec 8, 2018)

ARC-170 said:


> I have a need for an owner's manual and/or parts list for an Enco 92010 12x24 lathe and want to know what the equivalent lathe is in a Grizzly to see how much parts cost or if they are even available. Useenco.com doesn't seem to be working and MSC Direct wasn't easily searchable.
> 
> Can anyone direct me to the right place? Thanks!


 
The Grizzly 12 x 24 lathe is Model G4003. You can get the manual from Grizzly on line.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 8, 2018)

G4003 is a 12x36 and G4002 is a 12x24, and both seem to have more features than the Enco. Is there any way to confirm the Enco 92010 and the Grizzly G4002 are comparable?

I did find that the Enco is similar to a Jet 1024P, but I can't find that manual either. Ozarktoolmanuals.com has an Enco manual and the picture looks like the Enco I need this for.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 8, 2018)

Actually their old site was _*use-enco.com*_, unfortunately it was a rather crappy website and none of the archive sites could cache it.

Might try getting in touch with *AR1911 *here on H-M* - *he states in this post he has a copy of the Jet manual.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/10x24-jet-lathe.8761/post-73821

It's actually already on-line. After some coffee this morning I was reading the rest of that post...
@*swatson144 *has uploaded it to his website...

http://totallyscrewedmachineshop.com/machinery/12x36/1024P (S) & 1236P (S).pdf 

and I did some digging around in our downloads section
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/jet-1024p-s-1236p-s-pdf.2746/

search tags: Enco 92010,  Jet 1024P, Jet 1236P, 1024P (S)  &  1236P  (S).pdf


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like the Jet 1024/1236 is close to or the same as the Enco 92010. I was able to find the manual on Jet's site and compared it to the Jet 1024 manual middle.road referenced (thanks, Dan! ). The parts I'm looking at (the change gear banjo) look the same. However, the part numbers listed turned up no results when I searched in the Jet site. The older manual didn't have any of the change gears listed, but the newer ones on the Jet website did. I'm going to have to look at the lathe and take some measurements and pictures and call Jet.

Does anyone know if parts are available for the Enco 92010? Is this lathe a lost cause/orphan?


----------



## middle.road (Dec 9, 2018)

you can always 3D print the change gears. Not for daily running but will work.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as you, Jeff.  I have an Enco 92030, which I believe is the longer version of yours (36" between centers).  From what I have found, the Grizzly G9249 was very similar, but has been discontinued.  Grizzly still has a few parts on their website (although not the ones I need).  The current Grizzly 12" lathes seem to have different bed dimensions, so I would imagine that most, if not all parts will be incompatible.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is a link to the Grizzly page on the G9249.  It's a little hard to find.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-12-x-37-Belt-Drive-Gap-Bed-Lathe/G9249


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks, TJ. I'll look at this and see if it matches anything.

Enco usually has model numbers in the form of 10x-xxxx.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 20, 2018)

I believe our machines were replaced with newer models with 110 prefix numbers in Enco's lineup. My lathe is stamped with a manufacture date of 1981. 

My internet searches have indicated that most, but not all, parts from the above referenced Grizzly lathe are interchangeable. The main difference is the bed ways.  On my Enco, the rear carriage way is a V, while the Grizzlies have a flat way. 

Hopefully, you can find the parts you need. If I can be of assistance in providing measurements, etc from mine, let me know. 

If by chance you should decide to part it out, put my name on the tailstock!


----------



## Joesnow (Nov 18, 2019)

DO NOT BUY GRIZZLY G9249 PARTS TO REPLACE ENCO 92010/30 PARTS! I ordered a worm bracket for the apron, a worm gear, and a back gear. They were all wrong. The bracket had a different hole pattern, the worm gear was a 17t instead of a 19t, and the back gear was 58/21 instead of 52/22. This is getting frustrating trying to find replacement parts for the 92010. 

In my frustration, i've done some pretty extensive internet searching, and found that Jet 1024 and 1236 s/p models are the most similar, but the parts are still slightly different. For example, the back gear has a bore size around 2mm larger than the 92010 is measuring. Not sure where to go from here. Any help is appreciated. Joesosnowski1@gmail


----------



## hman (Nov 18, 2019)

I have an older Grizzly 12x24 (DF1224G), and spent some time looking for similar units when I first got it.  FYI, here's a list of 12x24, 12x36 and 12x37 lathes I've accumulated information on.  When searching for parts, it's helpful to download the manuals and carefully look at the pictures. Some of this info is redundant with what Joesnow and others have posted, but I'm including my entire list.  Best wishes!

GRIZZLY - DF1224G, G1003, G4002 (year 2000 and year 2014 manuals slightly different), G4003G, G9249 (12x37), G0750G (12x36)
ENCO - 411-0105, 110-2034
LAM (Lantaine Machinery Co., Ltd., Taiwan) - 350BH
JET - 1236P(Y) (12x36)

Cautionary note - Companies occasionally switch suppliers, or make improvements to the same model lathe, so parts for even the same model number might not interchange in all cases.


----------

